# Can I upgrade my CPU without overloading my motherboard



## chris412 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello. I have a LR-J1900N Motherboard 
http://www.minicase.net/another_LR-J1900N.html 
with an AMD FX 4200 Quad Core in it. I was wanting to upgrade to an AMD FX-8350 Octo-Core. 
Would my Motherboard be able to handle this? If not, what are some good options for this motherboard, considering I'd really rather not buy a new one.
Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------

